# Cheaper alternative to Hausgrind / Lido for brewed or pour over coffee?



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi all, I'm guessing the answer is wait / save more but I'll ask the question anyway.

I've been using a Hario mini mill for Aeropress at work and the little bugger has broken on my after 6 months of pretty light use. As with a lot of the cheap grinders I had a real issue with fines at the courser settings and all research has basically pointed me towards the Hausgrind and Lido's. The Lido just looks a bit big to have on my desk at work and everything is out of stock on the Hausgrind website.

On top of this before I shell out £100 - 150 on a hand grinder is there anything that's going to come in remotely close for cheaper? With the Aeropress and Mini Mill I was getting quite a bitter coffee regardless how I brewed it (different temps & brew times) so I'm assuming it was down to the level of fines.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

The feldgrind is less, it depends on your point of view, but I actually find it a slightly easier hold than the hausgrind for some reason.

Any reason not to consider a Baratza encore if you're looking at that sort of amount anyway? I don't think they regularly come up (I know there was one for sale for £99 here) but you might pick up a used one for less...


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

If I could get away with an electric grinder in work I'd have one in an instant. If the feldgrind was available I'd definitely be leaning toward that, they're around £100 right?

I've seen the Zassenhaus on amazon for £52 but can't really find any credible reviews. It's only going to be used at the courser end of the field so espresso ability is irrelevant.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Zassenhaus-Panama-Coffee-Grinder-Silver/dp/B004YIBVZM/ref=sr_1_20?ie=UTF8&qid=1449068397&sr=8-20&keywords=hand+coffee+grinder


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Yeah somewhere between £90 - £100 I think. Just remember with MBK that you need to read the threads before and be aware it can take a while (regardless of what it says is in stock).

I think I saw somebody say they bought a Zassenhaus and it was really bad but can't remember who it was...sorry


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Something similar was discussed here. I still have a brand new rhino I could sell it's still boxed for £30 delivered (I bought it and don't need it, so never used it) but I won't sell my feldfarb ;-).

Otherwise it looks like on the knock site it says the felds will be back on soon


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

JackBlackmore said:


> With the Aeropress and Mini Mill I was getting quite a bitter coffee regardless how I brewed it (different temps & brew times) so I'm assuming it was down to the level of fines.


I think this would be a big assumption, unless you were seeing visible sludge in the cup. I wouldn't really be trying to brew in the Aeropress at coarser settings on a Hario Mini/Rhino/Porlex.


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> Something similar was discussed here. I still have a brand new rhino I could sell it's still boxed for £30 delivered (I bought it and don't need it, so never used it) but I won't sell my feldfarb ;-).
> 
> Otherwise it looks like on the knock site it says the felds will be back on soon


Do you know if it's the v2 grinder, they look like this underneath http://coffeehit.co.uk/wp/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/IMG_1541.jpg


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

My zassenhaus is very inconsistent but a step up from the hario I have which is useless and now gathering dust in a cupboard.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

JackBlackmore said:


> Do you know if it's the v2 grinder, they look like this underneath http://coffeehit.co.uk/wp/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/IMG_1541.jpg


I'm not sure bought off Amazon 4 June. A couple of photos below, the very bottom is metal as it's the cup so I took the cup off and took a photo of the burrs an box, which gives no clue on version etc as far as I noticed


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

JackBlackmore said:


> If I could get away with an electric grinder in work I'd have one in an instant. If the feldgrind was available I'd definitely be leaning toward that, they're around £100 right?
> 
> I've seen the Zassenhaus on amazon for £52 but can't really find any credible reviews. It's only going to be used at the courser end of the field so espresso ability is irrelevant.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Zassenhaus-Panama-Coffee-Grinder-Silver/dp/B004YIBVZM/ref=sr_1_20?ie=UTF8&qid=1449068397&sr=8-20&keywords=hand+coffee+grinder


I got the Zassenhaus Panama out of curiosity. It was before the Feldgrind came out. I needed something ultra portable and was fed up of the really rubbish Porlex/Hario grinders. It's pretty good for the money to be fair but I never use it anymore. Putting a bit of extra into your budget for a Feldgrind would be a complete no-brainer for me, it's stepping into a different league.


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

it looks like I'll be waiting on the money for a Feldgrind after all







thanks for all the advice guys


----------



## Ericaa (May 17, 2015)

JackBlackmore said:


> The Lido just looks a bit big to have on my desk at work.


I use Lido2 at work, it's a bit big but it's produce really good grind quality for pour over and aeropress.


----------

